# Dovetail drawers for lazy LJ's



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I see lots of questions/comments/remarks concerning dovetail drawers. Yes, handcut dovetails are nice and blah, blah, blah. This is a link for a company in CA who specializes in drawers. You can input sizes and specs for wood, joint, edge detail etc and it gives you a running total of cost. I have found it cheaper to order premilled dovetail drawers boxes, unassembled and shipped to my shop than buying and milling wood for anything over two drawers. Hope some may find it helpful.

http://www.uniquedrawerboxes.com/CustomDrawerQuoteForm.aspx


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for the link Rhett. I looked in the past at suppliers for drawer boxes. Believe it or not, I had lined up a local source on a job, the guy bid the job for me, already to go and found the fella went out of business and sold all of his equipment, something to do with a partnership gone bad. Boy, let me tell you what a mess I was in, already had sold my customer on dovetail and I had never even attempted to cut a dovetail in my life, never mind having the equipment to do so. Well, for the price I quoted my customer on the drawers I bought an Akeda dovetail jig and had the drawers built in no time. But boy was I worried sick.

I hope to get so busy in the future that I end up just building cabinet boxes and I outscource doors, drawers and installation or at least one of those areas. That would make my job a lot easier and probably would make my product even better.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I draw the line at outsourcing drawers. Doors are 85% of what you see. I worked in a cabinet door factory once, and anything wider than 1.5" went into door panels. I like even consistent width boards and rails and stiles from the same stick. Little OCD, but thats how I roll. I don't ever expect to get rich cutting wood but I would rather be happy than rich. Working for myself, doing what I love and still having time to be with my family is what brings me happiness.


----------

